# More Audi RS 3 Photos, Content plus Interesting New Color-Match Wheels for Black Optics Package



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With the first images and details about the new RS 3 Sportback dropped on news outlets this morning, we headed on over to Audi's German market website to see if we could build our own virtual RS 3 in the configurator. Alas, the latest RS car hasn't yet been added to the German site's build-your-own section but that hasn't stopped Audi AG from rolling out a whole second set of photos geared more toward consumers and likely identical to some of the assets you'll see in RS 3 catalogs.

The photos themselves are great, with even more technical shots and rainy wet product images that show great detail such as raindrops displaying aerodynamics of the car's trick rear diffusor. Dig around even further and you'll find line drawing spec shots that are usuals amongst Audi PR material but not yet released in high-res and likely not to appear until the car enjoys its auto show or press debut.









Even more interesting to us was the car's new Black Optics package that's a little more than the usual blacked out grille, trim and tailpipes. Like other Black Optics RS cars, mirrors are color-matched to the body though the color-matching doesn't quite end there. Most notable is the color-matching to the familiar Audi rotor wheels that are quite common on RS variants.

Here's a quick translation of the website's description of the various Optics packages available for the RS 3.



> With the optional Black Optics and Aluminium Matte styling packages from Audi Exclusive, you can differentiate the dynamic look of your Audi RS 3 even more.
> 
> The Black Optics styling package gives your Audi RS 3 a sporty, exclusive appearance: The front grille, grille frame, front license plate holder and the tailpipes of the exhaust system are a highly polished black. The Matte Aluminum styling package includes matte aluminum finish on the front spoiler, the mounts of the front lower
> air intakes, trim on the door handles, lateral fins, underside of the roof spoiler
> and the upper edge of the rear diffuser.


In other words, photos above depict the Black Optics package while the other remaining photos released today depict a car with Matte Aluminum optics.










In particular that front intake accentwork in silver seems heavily inspired by the Audi A3 TDI Clubsport shown at Worthersee several years ago.

Check out more photos and info published on Fourtitude as well as a link to the RS 3 section of Audi.de after the jump.

* Audi RS 3 Press Release + Video *

* Audi RS 3 Photo Gallery on Fourtitude *

* Audi.de RS 3 Section *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

The black optics looks the business! :thumbup:


----------

